# warning....this could affect your vison.....



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

What are they thinking?

http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeC...?section=19078


----------



## HotPink (Apr 29, 2005)

Uh, yuck!


----------



## shopgirl151 (Apr 29, 2005)

I saw this posted over on the JJ Board! I'm going to restrain myself and just offer the comment that it's definitely not my style.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

who designed that.....a 5 year old!! thats bad! but you know, you will see someone walking down the street with it! just point and laugh at em!! lol


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_who designed that.....a 5 year old!! thats bad! but you know, you will see someone walking down the street with it! just point and laugh at em!! lol_

 
yeah they will be the one dressed like a clown on crack......you can't miss them


----------



## Elorien (Apr 29, 2005)

My eyes... my precious eyes!!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

hehe......clown on crack!


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_hehe......clown on crack!_

 

I can see the ads now....RuPaul will model of course.....there will be circus music and cracked out clowns everywhere  :twisted:


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

Dont forget the little 5 year olds...designing them on paper using their crayons. there will be little clips through out the add showing them,...hard at work on their purses,,,then it will be nap time, the insane clowns run in, and they all start to scream! Im really tired,,,am i just rambeling on now!?!?!?!?! i think its nappy time for me!


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_Dont forget the little 5 year olds...designing them on paper using their crayons. there will be little clips through out the add showing them,...hard at work on their purses,,,then it will be nap time, the insane clowns run in, and they all start to scream! Im really tired,,,am i just rambeling on now!?!?!?!?! i think its nappy time for me!_

 
lol....nah you are just picturing the clowns too much.....watch me have clown dreams tonight now *shudder*


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
Dont forget the little 5 year olds...designing them on paper using their crayons. there will be little clips through out the add showing them,...hard at work on their purses,,,then it will be nap time, the insane clowns run in, and they all start to scream! Im really tired,,,am i just rambeling on now!?!?!?!?! i think its nappy time for me!

 
lol....nah you are just picturing the clowns too much.....watch me have clown dreams tonight now *shudder*_

 
I dont wanna dream of the clowns! will u hold me??? lol


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
Dont forget the little 5 year olds...designing them on paper using their crayons. there will be little clips through out the add showing them,...hard at work on their purses,,,then it will be nap time, the insane clowns run in, and they all start to scream! Im really tired,,,am i just rambeling on now!?!?!?!?! i think its nappy time for me!

 
lol....nah you are just picturing the clowns too much.....watch me have clown dreams tonight now *shudder*

 
I dont wanna dream of the clowns! will u hold me??? lol_

 
*lol* only if I can sleep with the lights on


----------



## cinkiss (Apr 29, 2005)

i think i have one of those in my closet from my little brothers summer camp ten years ago..... blech.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 30, 2005)

i can now safely say that i HAVE seen THE ugliest bag EVER!! WTF is that??????????????????????


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 30, 2005)

:hides: I kind of like it. It's the only D&B bag I've seen that I don't find completely disgusting.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

D+B is never nice


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I like it *liesflatonthegroundandhiedesherself*


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

hahahahaha. yes, maybe a 5 year old boy designed it !!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2005)

Wishing that I was color-blind  YUCK!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

omg how gross...Do people really buy these? And for that much money??


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

mmm...deliciously tacky.


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

i saw that when i was browsing the site and i was wtf? what were they thinking? first the square hearts that only looked good on lil girls now the bolero bag ewww they need to fire the designer! haha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 4, 2005)

..... i have the hearts barrel bag ..... its my favorite purse. ........


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 5, 2005)

it would be cute if it was hello kitty and was worn by a 7+ yr old...other than that..who ever would pay that much for something like that is..well..lol insane!!


----------



## GoldieLox (May 8, 2005)

i wouldnt buy but i dont hate it. its the type of thing that could only be pulled off by the perfect person who would most likely be a celebrity. they get away with wierd stuff.


----------



## karlanyc (May 8, 2005)

X-/ ohh no


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

ugh. who comes up with this stuff?

seriously.

and 365? that's like...three car payments or a tank of gas hahaha.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

are you kidding me? Who thought this was a good idea. Honestly, where do these ideas come from. Ugh, I am so dissappointed


----------

